# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  mtdna Haplogroup U1 /General/

## Johane Derite

Since I got my livingdna result (U1a1a) I have been curious to learn more about U1. There doesn't seem to be much on the web since
U1 seems to be rare so far so I decided to open a thread here where I'll post what I find about the U1 branch. Whoever else finds something
or is similarly curious please add to the discussion.

First, I'll start with that LivingDna said about U1. Their map data states that its very rare except for in Dagestan where ~50% of people 
are U1. I can't find any source or study that proves this nor did Livingdna provide me with a clue as to where they got this statistic
from. If true it is very significant:




*







Second there is the U1 mtDNA group at FTDNA: https://www.familytreedna.com/groups...out/background
Their map is pretty scattered as you can see below:*



*This is a screenshot of the results linked on the map:* 















*Here is how frequent (not very) U1 shows up in the Swedish DNA project:*



*







And here is mtdna pie charts of the regions of Italy (from Ethnopedia). U1 only shows up in North Italy:

**












These are some scientific papers that mention U1 indirectly:
*












*U1a1a has also been found in a romano-christian burial site in Egypt which you can read about in this paper or in this thread by angela*: https://www.eupedia.com/forum/threads/34692-Complete-mtDna-from-Romano-Christian-burial-in-Egypt?highlight=u1a1a

----------


## Johane Derite

> 


*This is the part about U1 on the DERENKO paper cited by Livingdna:* 

"Besides haplogroup U7, sub-haplogroups U1 and U3 exist at considerable levels in the Iranian populations studied, reaching their highest frequencies in Azeris (9%) and Qashqais (8%), respectively (Table 2). To further assess the variability of haplogroups U1 and U3 found in the mitochondrial gene pool of Iranians we reconstructed the complete mtDNA genome phylogeny based on our and all available published data (Figure S3). It is obvious that these haplogroups have a likely pre-LGM time depth characterized by an overall coalescence time estimates of 38–50 kya and 32–41 kya, respectively, and both have a very distinctive geographic distribution which might be highly informative about the demographic history of the Middle East. Haplogroup U1 presents two basal branches, named - U1a’c and U1b. The latter is found mostly among Europeans, and its estimated age of ∼9–14 kya indicates a postglacial or Late Glacial expansion. Sub-clade U1a’c, with coalescence age estimate of 29–44 kya, is the most represented of U1 clades, and it probably originated in Southwest Asia and split early into three branches. The first branch, U1a, comprises a series of sub-clades (U1a1, U1a2, U1a3, and U1a4) dating to 13–15 kya; it was found across Southwest and South Asia, the Caucasus region and Europe, but at least one lineage within U1a3, which we called here U1a3b, was restricted to Iran. It is characterized by coalescence age estimates of about 10–16 kya thus placing its origin to postglacial or Late Glacial time. It should be noted, that the Persian-specific U1a3a branch is also found in Sardinians, and its estimated age of 8–10 kya points to a long-standing link between them."

http://journals.plos.org/plosone/art...e-0080673-t002

*
I wasn't able to find the second cited article about by SIRAK, K, etal.*

----------


## 6a11

Hi! My mtdna is u1a1a2, my ancestral line for this goes back to Kannus, Finland. I'm in some of your above attachments. Most of my matches at FTDNA are from Sweden. I'm curious how this mtdna ended up there, as it is so rare everywhere else is likely originally from the middle east or Caucasus area.

----------


## Johane Derite

Hey cuzz : ), I know its reported as being more frequent in middle east and caucausus but its still very understudied and rare. The ftdna distribution seems to be fairly equally spread in europe and widespread so its probably very old.

----------


## PAQ

Hi, I just found out my mtDNA which also is U1a1a2. From what I can see there are about 20 registered in Sweden (over 100 years) and I’ve put 4 of them there myself. So very rare indeed.

----------


## Johane Derite

4 out of the 80+ female samples are U1 here:
pheonician mtdna from sardinia

http://journals.plos.org/plosone/art...l.pone.0190169

----------


## Johane Derite



----------


## Das

Hello there. 

After i made Dna analysis with 23andme . My maternal haplogroup is U1a.
im lebanese 100% , with ancestory composition : 

Middle Eastern & North African100.0%

Middle Eastern86.2%

North African12.8%

Broadly Middle Eastern & North African1.0%

East Asian & Native American< 0.1%

East Asian< 0.1%

Yakut< 0.1%

No Data Available--

----------


## Northern

My paternal grandmother is U1a1a. 
The furthest back I can go on her female line lineage is my great-great-great-grandmother who was born in Gilgenburg, East Prussia (now Dabrowno, Masuria, Poland) in 1827.

----------


## Johane Derite

Some more U1 showed up in the new paper here: http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...23324/abstract


Here is a screenshot of the spreadsheets:

*Genetic diversity in Svaneti and its implications for the human settlement of the Highland Caucasus*

----------


## Johane Derite

*Correction* Some U1a1 showed up in the *Ancestral heterogeneity of ancient Eurasians* paper: https://www.biorxiv.org/content/early/2018/02/20/268524.figures-only

----------


## Johane Derite

Bronze age U1a1 appeared in a sample found in Bulgaria, in the Genomic History of Southeast Europe paper here: https://www.nature.com/articles/natu...#extended-data

----------


## Johane Derite

9 U1 samples showed up in the Central and South Asian DNA Paper:

*LINK:* https://www.biorxiv.org/content/earl...1.figures-only

----------


## Johane Derite

Upper Castes in South India Tamils have U1a in this paper: *"Genetic variation in South Indian castes: evidence from Y-chromosome, mitochondrial, and autosomal polymorphisms"*




*LINK:* https://bmcgenet.biomedcentral.com/a...2156-9-86#Tab5

----------


## Johane Derite

3 U1's showed up in the "The genetic prehistory of the Greater Caucasus" paper. Its interesting because they are on the complete other side of the black sea to the Bulgarian U1 that showed up in the recent paper yet not too seperated in time.


*LINK:* https://www.biorxiv.org/content/early/2018/05/16/322347

----------


## Dinko

At 23andme my father has an Albanian relative who is also from Medvegja who has MTDNA haplogroup U1a1.. as I was searching online more about this I came accross the map you pointed out to..

Thanks for that

----------


## Deepsleep_r

I have done my dna profile at 23andme and am mitochondrial haplogroup U1. It says 1 in 15k customers are this distinction. If there is any info I can help with Im glad to do so. Also I uploaded raw data to promethease.com for comprehensive breakdown. I have been considering a more expensive and thorough test elsewhere. I have a few companies in mind maybe someone here has a suggestion? So far fullgenomes.com, crigenetics.com, and nebula.org are a few with potential...

*I recently found uploading my raw data on dna.jameslick.com/mthap/

My Mtdna haplogroup is U1a3 

Also wegene.com provided this result. Also it listed my Y haplogroup as Isa2a1a2a2.

----------


## Juan Carlos Estrela

Yesterday I received the report
from 23andMe.
<<His maternal haplogroup, U1a, dates back to a woman who lived approximately 18,500 years ago.
That was almost 740 generations ago! What happened between then and now? As researchers and citizen scientists discover more about their haplogroup, new details can be added to the history of their maternal line.
U1a is relatively uncommon among 23andMe customers.

1 in 6.200 
23andMe customers share their haplogroup allocation.>>
 
I'm from Valencia in Spain. 
I have already read that there is little data on this haplogroup Mt U1a.
If anyone knows their evolution and travel in Europe and Spain would appreciate your information.
Regards. 



I'm from Valencia in Spain.

----------


## maxvolovik

Hello, My grandmother's maternal haplogroup is U1b. She was born 1908 in *Yelisavetgrad, Russian Empire.*

----------


## Das

> Yesterday I received the report
> from 23andMe.
> <<His maternal haplogroup, U1a, dates back to a woman who lived approximately 18,500 years ago.
> That was almost 740 generations ago! What happened between then and now? As researchers and citizen scientists discover more about their haplogroup, new details can be added to the history of their maternal line.
> U1a is relatively uncommon among 23andMe customers.
> 
> 1 in 6.200 
> 23andMe customers share their haplogroup allocation.>>
>  
> ...


U1a 

same like me ..
have u more details ? about ancestry ?

----------


## Giannos

My fathers mt haplogroup is also U1a1a. We are from Northerst part of Greece. Are there any new data for this rare haplogroup? On Yfull TMRCA is many years ago.

----------


## vharissis

Greek here. Born in USA and live here but parents and grandparents from Macedonian region, U1A1.

----------


## shkso

I'm Albanian too with the same maternal Haplogroup

----------


## Mmiikkii

From Wikipedia I read it appears in ancient samples in the Nile region and southern India.

This leads me to think the epicenter of this haplogroup is in the Arabian Peninsula, which makes sense since a lot of U subclades seem to be from specific regions.
5 from Europe, 6 from N. Africa, 7 from Iran/Pakistan, 2 from Urals/Central Asia(then to India), 3 from West Asia, 9 from Yemen/Ethiopia/Pakistan...

There's only 1 region left and it's among all of those, the Arabian Peninsula.

----------

